# Buttons on the dash of the 240sx question



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

Okay the guy that had the car before took off the stickers on the button i figured out three off them the right top one is the hazards and the left one pops up the lights and i dont have cruise control so the bottom left on i dont have but i have no clue what the buttom right one is and i do not have the owners manuel. so i can't find out what it is. I figure some one out their knows so can ya tell me. And what ever it is would it be able to drain the battery.


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

hitdaswitch said:


> Okay the guy that had the car before took off the stickers on the button i figured out three off them the right top one is the hazards and the left one pops up the lights and i dont have cruise control so the bottom left on i dont have but i have no clue what the buttom right one is and i do not have the owners manuel. so i can't find out what it is. I figure some one out their knows so can ya tell me. And what ever it is would it be able to drain the battery.



Rear window defroster


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yup! Should have a light on it (I think):thumbup:


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thats correct. rear defrost


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

schebs240 said:


> Thats correct. rear defrost


 newb is helping out people real good :cheers:


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> newb is helping out people real good :cheers:


lol


----------



## Rik (Oct 14, 2003)

jonpowell said:


> Rear window defroster


Bottom right is the Rear Electric Defroster. Bottom two on the left is the Cruise Control. I have a 93 and that is how mine are.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I have extras if you need 'em with stickers haha


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

Rik said:


> Bottom right is the Rear Electric Defroster. Bottom two on the left is the Cruise Control. I have a 93 and that is how mine are.



we've established that... your just a tad too late lol


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just a follow up..


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

hey thanks guys. i thought it was the rear defroster but wasn't sure.


----------

